# Combatting the cardiovascular side effects of tren with GW-501516



## 24K (Feb 6, 2014)

s many of you know, Trenbolone  is one of, if not THE strongest steroid that is available today. The  drastic changes that occur with it?s usage are ?superman like? to say  the least. The problem with tren being as strong as it is comes in the  form of the many negative side effects that it can produce. The list is  long and extreme when it comes to side effects associated with tren  usage. Here is list of possible and probably side effects: Increase in  prolactin, acne, hair loss, insomnia, excess sweating, night sweats,  rapid heart rate, anxiety, loss of libido and erectile disfunction,  increase in blood pressure and cholesterol. Another side effect that can deter a lot  of people from it?s use is the horrible effect that it has on  cardiovascular performance. Tren can drastically reduce your  cardiovascular output and make any type of endurance activity much  harder than it should be. Finally, there is an answer to combat this  problem. By incorporating GW-510516 (Cardarine)  you can counteract the negative cardiovascular effects from tren and  allow yourself to perform cardiovascular exercises, both aerobic and  anaerobic, as you normally would have. GW-501516 has been banned by the WADA  (world anti doping association) because of the drastic advantage it  gives athletes competing in endurance events. The amount of endurance it  provides is extremely high and it allows you to maximize your efforts  in everything that you are doing. By adding GW to your cycle, especially  with tren, you will see that you can recover at much more rapid pace  and you can go longer and harder with your workouts than you could have  ever thought about doing before. Allowing yourself to maximize your  cardiovascular output on tren will enhance the already drastic results  it provides and allow a user to reach goals and peaks that were not  though possible. Beyond the fact that your endurance and stamina will be  increased, there are other benefits, especially to go along with tren  sides, that GW will provide. GW has shown to increase good cholesterol  and decrease bad cholesterol, through multiple studies, between 50-70%.  To add to this, GW can have a VERY POSITIVE IMPACT ON BLOOD PRESSURE. By  allowing you to increase your endurance in such a drastic way,  GW-501516 allows for a major increase in cardiovascular health, allowing  for optimal blood pressure and an overall much better state of health  as well as sense of well being? The benefits of GW-501516 are very  apparent and noteworthy. The fact that there is finally something that  can be used safely with tren, and combat the cardiovascular side  effects, as well as many others, is nothing short of amazing. This is a  protocol that more and more people are beginning to use and will  continue to use in the future. The optimal dosing of GW-501516 is 20 mg a  day. You can run this up to 12 weeks at this dosage before needing a 4  week rest period. After your rest period, you can start running it  again.


----------

